# Halwill Junction Station - September 1982



## jhluxton (Nov 29, 2010)

Halwill Junction Station (aka Halwill for Beaworthy) photographed on a visit in September 03, 1982. 

The station opened on January 20, 1879 and closed first to freight in 1964 and passengers on January 03, 1966. On opening the station was operated by the Devon and Cornwall Railway, then the London and South Western, Southern Railway, British Railways Southern Region and in the final years British Railways Western Region. In its heyday the station was quite a busy junction in terms of train movements. Here the North Cornwall line to Padstow joined the Okehampton to Bude line. Later the North Devon and Cornwall Junction Light Railway arrived and was served at a separate platform at the north end of the station, which by my visit was heavily over grown. 

Passenger numbers though were sparse as the area served was an agricultural one. The station site was cleared in the 1980s and a housing estate constructed.l 

The track was lifted in 1967. 

This view is taken from the down platform looking south towards Okehampton and shows the main station building. The platform face visible on the left was the through down platform. The site of the station has now been cleared and has been replaced by a housing estate.




This view is of the goods shed located on the western side of the station. The edge of the North Cornwall bay platform can just ben seen in the foreground The site of the station has now been cleared and has been replaced by a housing estate.





Halwill Station Slaughter House. An uncommon feature at Halwill was the provision of a slaughter house in the station yard This view is taken from the down platform looking northwards. The platform face visible was the North Cornwall lines bay. The through down platform being behind the photographer. The building is the 1930s built slaughter house where locally produced meat was loaded into refrigerated containers for distribution by rail. 





Halwill Station. This view is taken from the north end of the down platform looking south towards Okehampton and shows the main station building just visible above the undergrowth. The metal column just protruding above the grass is the base of a lighting column.


----------



## RichardH (Nov 29, 2010)

Hmm. I thought the usual punishment for fare-dodgers was a hefty fine. Perhaps they do things differently in Cornwall.

Bit worried about all those Cornish pasties I have eaten in Truro station, though. :twitcy:


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 30, 2010)

RichardH said:


> Bit worried about all those Cornish pasties I have eaten in Truro station, though. :twitcy:




Really chuffed to see this one, John. I collect booklets about local history, walks, places, etc, and Halwill is mentioned in one of them. Great to see the photos as I'd wondered if there were still any remains or what it looked like back along. Also enjoyed the Barnstaple one too.


----------



## Faing (Nov 30, 2010)

I like this post and the pics ar 28yrs old, very goodand thanks fo r sharring


----------



## Scaramanger (Nov 30, 2010)

RichardH said:


> Hmm. I thought the usual punishment for fare-dodgers was a hefty fine. Perhaps they do things differently in Cornwall.
> 
> Bit worried about all those Cornish pasties I have eaten in Truro station, though. :twitcy:




Only worry if its a Ginsters pasty, no one knows what goes in to these but its not good


----------



## TK421 (Nov 30, 2010)

Abandoned railway always go down well mate, nice report


----------

